# Sandy !!



## cogburn

All the best to those on the eastern seaboard in the path of the upcoming storm/storms, I hope all is well after Sandy passes as it was before. Prayers from north east Texas !! 

God bless.
Cogburn


----------



## rob

yeh i second that. good luck to you all, stay safe.


----------



## Energyvet

Just got the call for voluntary evacuation. Im staying. Cleaned and set up the shed for chooks. Worse comes to worse, they come inside with me. I've got a second floor so might be up there with 6 cats, 3 dogs, 4 chooks and me.


----------



## rob

stay safe energyvet.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Stay safe everyone ................


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks guys! Send good karma our way. We are all connected!


----------



## dragonlover257

*ax in the attic*



cogburn said:


> all the best to those on the eastern seaboard in the path of the upcoming storm/storms, i hope all is well after sandy passes as it was before. Prayers from north east texas !!
> 
> God bless.
> Cogburn


please tell ppl. To put an ax in their attic! They don't want to get caught up there and not have a way out onto their roofs!


----------



## dragonlover257

*Ax in the attic!*

Please tell ppl. To put an ax in their attic! They don't want to get caught up there and not have a way out onto their roof.


----------



## Energyvet

I have upstairs windows that give me roof access. And buckets for the pets.


----------



## havasu

American Red Cross has an "App" which is easily downloaded and will give you the locations of 100+ shelters which are now activated in preparation for the storm. As soon as the airports open back up, many of us in the Red Cross will be there to help the affected areas!


----------



## BigECart

Energyvet said:


> I have upstairs windows that give me roof access. And buckets for the pets.


No waves I hope? Second floors don't help if your house is demolished by waves and/or debris. My town was wiped out by Katrina.


----------



## rob

hope everyone is okay and staying safe.


----------



## Energyvet

So far, nothing more than wind. Still have utilities. So far still good but I hear the worst is yet to come.


----------



## oakwood

God Bless you all and may he keep you all safe . Amen


----------



## Energyvet

Just lost power. Top of the coop blew off. Glad I put them in the shed. Now the basement starts flooding cause no sump pumps. :-/


----------



## cogburn

Energyvet said:


> Just lost power. Top of the coop blew off. Glad I put them in the shed. Now the basement starts flooding cause no sump pumps. :-/


A lot of rain?


----------



## rob

Energyvet said:


> Just lost power. Top of the coop blew off. Glad I put them in the shed. Now the basement starts flooding cause no sump pumps. :-/


hang in there energyvet.


----------



## cogburn

I just caught the weather, it's pretty bad in New Jersey, and the worst is yet to come.. Flooding, trees already blown down, expected to last next 2 days.. Keep in touch here if possible EV.! Hold er head up Newt, she smells Alfalfa !!


----------



## Energyvet

Not sure how many more posts ill be able to make. Fence is down for the second time. Towers are down so no email. Don't want to use up my phone so turning it off in between times. Winds are really picking up. Afraid somethings gonna come through the window. Hunkered down with the pets in upstairs bedroom waiting it out. Hope to talk again soon. . Namaste!


----------



## rob

just saw pictures on the news here in u.k. it looks bad. will be checking back so keep us informed that your okay. wishing you all good luck.


----------



## kiwicsi

Thinking about all of you who are battling the cyclone and praying for you.


----------



## DansChickens

All my chickens got wet this morning and I had my black australope sitting on my lap ( the sweetest one ) and she was shaking so I locked them in the bottom of the coop. My coop is two story's the bottom is the only part insulated and with lots of hay/ straw. So I went out there before dark and checked on em the hens were buried in the hay in the nesting box it was a lil damp from wind + rain but they were dry


----------



## BootedBantam

Hope Energyvet is ok, New Jersey got hit bad.....Heart and prayers to all those in sandy's path.


----------



## cogburn

It's really bad some places, I don't know if she's north or south east or west..


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I've been getting reports from friends in the affected areas. Most said it was some fallen branches and not much else. 

I have not heard form Energyvet. I hope she's doing alright.


----------



## rob

was wondering about energyvet. lets hope she's okay.


----------



## kaufranc

Everything ok here in NH. Hoping everyone else is well.


----------



## oakwood

*A Heartfelt Prayer.*


----------



## Sundancers

cogburn said:


> It's really bad some places, I don't know if she's north or south east or west..


She said she was 5 minutes from Sandy Hook, NJ ...

*Sandy Hook* is a barrier spit, approximately 6.0 miles (9.7 km) in length and varying between 0.10 and 1 miles (0.16-1.61 km) wide in Middletown Township[1][2][3] in Monmouth County, along the Atlantic Ocean coast of eastern New Jersey in the United States. The barrier spit encloses the southern entrance of Lower New York Bay south of New York City. The Dutch called the area "Sant Hoek;" with the English "Hook" deriving from the Dutch "Hoek," meaning "spit of land".[4] (from wiki ...)


----------



## Roslyn

I think we all are sending our good energies to EnergyVet!! My chickens have only today ventured out from the coop, it finally stopped raining about an hour ago.

Thinking of you EV!!!!


----------



## BootedBantam

Keep checking in to see if she checked in....Just hung up with my girlfriend in NJ, she said it was worse than 911. People's homes are just gone. My girlfriend lives on the water and her house is filled with salt water and she can't clean until inspectors get there. She lost everything. Let's just hope EV is just recovering from the storm. PRAYERS AND CHICKEN LOVE for you my friend!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks

I keep checking here for EV. Figuring she's probably had no electricity. What a hideous storm! Prayers to all affected. Prayers for your friend too BootedBantam. I'm so very sorry for her loss.


----------



## rob

im sure energyvet will be fine. im hoping she will be back as soon the electric is restored.


----------



## Energyvet

Hi. I'm back. Just posted on the other thread too! We were hit pretty bad. I've been bailing out the 4 feet of water in my basement. Lost the water heater, washer & dryer, heating unit, upright freezer. Just hot my electric back about an hour ago. Here's some pics of basement, yard and chickens in the bedroom.


----------



## BootedBantam

Yeah~~ Very glad your okay. Here are some links if you need them.

http://www.angelsofgod.org/events/91-angels-of-god-will-be-a-drop-off-point-for-hurricane-relief-items.html

http://readynj.posterous.com/list-of-pharmacies-hotels-restaurants-and-gas

http://www.pseg.com/home/customer_service/outage_info/outagemap.jsp

http://www.cleanme.us/clean-up-what-to-do-after-a-flood/


----------



## oakwood

*Thanks be to God ,you and yours are safe EV.*


----------



## 7chicks

I'm glad you had the babies for company. How scary what you all went through!


----------



## rob

hey energyvet, its good to see ya, you had us all worried there for a bit. welcome back.


----------



## BigECart

Energyvet said:


> Lost the water heater, washer & dryer, heating unit, upright freezer.


Make a list of all the contents in the freezer. Take picture if you can. Your insurance adjuster should add the contents to your claim since you lost electricity. That's assuming the basement is not covered by flood insurance.

Make a list of everything you have lost. You can claim it on next year's insurance. For Katrina, the IRS created a 'Safe Harbor' for estimating values. Take the cost of the item and depreciate it by 10% for every year since you purchased it. The forms when I did it were ridiculous. 4 items on each page. That's a lot of pages if you lose everything like I did. I made a spreadsheet that listed everything and calculated the value. I lumped things together and filled out the forms - 'Household Items', put in the totals, and attached the spreadsheet.

- E


----------



## Energyvet

Hey guys. You are all great. Thank you so much for all the resources and wisdom. Never thought about photos of the food and debris. I know I have to contact flood insurance and FEMA. Right now the priorities are getting heat and hot water. With the divorce still pending, my new job and son bringing new girlfriend home for Thanksgiving, I sure don't need the extra work. But, like everything else, don't have a lot of choice but to go forward through the mess. The only way past it is through the middle. You should have seen me bailing out the water in my undies and bare feet in 50 degree weather! Me victoria secret and a bucket - sexy huh? lol. i have a wonderful family with all you folks. However, i ask myself how much can one person take? I feel like I'm in a bad movie. Lol


----------



## dragonlover257

Energyvet said:


> Hey guys. You are all great. Thank you so much for all the resources and wisdom. Never thought about photos of the food and debris. I know I have to contact flood insurance and FEMA. Right now the priorities are getting heat and hot water. With the divorce still pending, my new job and son bringing new girlfriend home for Thanksgiving, I sure don't need the extra work. But, like everything else, don't have a lot of choice but to go forward through the mess. The only way past it is through the middle. You should have seen me bailing out the water in my undies and bare feet in 50 degree weather! Me victoria secret and a bucket - sexy huh? lol. i have a wonderful family with all you folks. However, i ask myself how much can one person take? I feel like I'm in a bad movie. Lol


this is why we don't have basements in sw louisiana, if you dig you hit water! hope that you can get everything replaced soon, glad to hear that you are OK! hugs!


----------



## dragonlover257

dragonlover257 said:


> this is why we don't have basements in sw louisiana, if you dig you hit water! hope that you can get everything replaced soon, glad to hear that you are OK! hugs!


and yes, take pictures of everything, we always do that before the hurricane hits and our state farm insurance did cover the food lost


----------



## kahiltna_flock

We had our fair share of storms up here this year, difference is we have lots of land to soak it all up! And way less people.So glad you are ok energyvet!


----------



## havasu

Hi folks, 

As many of you know, I volunteer with the American Red Cross. I received the call late last night to help with the Sandy disaster in New Jersey. I fly out tomorrow a zero dark thirty, and will be pretty busy for the next 2 weeks, so I probably won't be on here much. I'll see you all back on Nov. 20th!

Take care and donate to the American Red Cross!


----------



## Roslyn

So glad to hear you made it through!! We were all pretty worried about you.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

havasu said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As many of you know, I volunteer with the American Red Cross. I received the call late last night to help with the Sandy disaster in New Jersey. I fly out tomorrow a zero dark thirty, and will be pretty busy for the next 2 weeks, so I probably won't be on here much. I'll see you all back on Nov. 20th!
> 
> Take care and donate to the American Red Cross!


Thank you for all you do! Be safe.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

kahiltna_flock said:


> Thank you for all you do! Be safe.


He's served at a bunch of different disaster sites. The man gets around and does good. Great guy.


----------



## Energyvet

Second wave nor'easter! Already an inch of snow on the ground!


----------



## havasu

I am snowed in on the job. So far we have about 6" of snow here in Trenton.


----------



## EmmaJB

havasu said:


> I am snowed in on the job. So far we have about 6" of snow here in Trenton.


Do you know at a brief glance there I thought this read snowed in at the pub!

I was gonna say I was jealous! Lol 

X


----------



## Roslyn

So, I don't have tv anymore, and I get all my weather online. I pop over to the weather channel and are they seriously naming winter storms now?? Athena?? Really?? Goddess of Wisdom, War and the Helper of Heroes.


----------



## BootedBantam

http://www.treehugger.com/culture/12-ways-help-hurricane-sandy-relief-efforts.html


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> So, I don't have tv anymore, and I get all my weather online. I pop over to the weather channel and are they seriously naming winter storms now?? Athena?? Really?? Goddess of Wisdom, War and the Helper of Heroes.


I didn't know that. Seems they are going to go through names pretty quickly.


----------

